# 70's Yamaha Recurve bow - looking for information



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Scott - 

The bow is of a very basic design and Yamaha really never caught on here as collectables. Whether the bow as made by Yamaha or not is hard to say, given the amount of decal swapping going on back then. It does have a Reynolds sight, which was standard for the day, but the pin carrier seems to be missing. 

It does seem to be in very good condition, and that helps, but hard to put a price on it. If I had to guess, I'd say about $100. You might check eBay for similar models. I have checked in a while, but I don't recall too many of them.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Logos (Jul 29, 2012)

Very interesting.

Never saw one before.

Thanks for sharing.

:thumb:


----------



## BowScott (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi Viper1.
I never knew about decal swapping. I bought it from a reputable dealership, but who can say? I may try to contact Yamaha to see if they have an archery archive.

I think you're right on the estimated value - it matches with similar youth bows on eBay, and yes the sight pin holder is missing, thanks to my wife's desire to get rid of "junk".

I appreciate your input - thanks.

Scott


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Scott - 

The "decal swapping" was done at the factory! When demands exceeded production, some companies "farmed out" (bought or commissioned) other companies to make bows for them. It happened on both large and small scale. Still widely practiced today.

BTW, it's NOT "junk" and can work very well as a starter or training adult bow. If you have any interest in shooting, you could do a lot worse.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Logos (Jul 29, 2012)

Sure.

A hugely successful and diverse company like Yamaha could make money just from their good name by slapping their name on stuff other companies made.

Look at Winchester in the 1930s. They were the greatest name in guns and had a huge following among outdoorsmen. 

So they slapped their name everywhere and on everything......mostly made by other people.

It works......and as Viper says, it goes on today with many companies.

If I found one of those bows, I'd buy it.

:nod:


----------



## gnome (Oct 22, 2006)

Logos said:


> Sure............. If I found one of those bows, I'd buy it. :nod:


Then send him a PM, he said that he wanted to sell it.:darkbeer:


----------



## Logos (Jul 29, 2012)

Well, when I say "if I found," you have to understand that I "hunt" sporting collectibles year round.

I "find" to buy at $5 what I can sell at $100.

You can see why this deal won't work for me.

:thumb:


----------



## lostcircuit (Aug 12, 2016)

I have one of this, glad to found this thread.


----------

